# What do you mean by "good preacher?"



## SolaScriptura

I am curious to get the personal opinions of PBers on these questions:

What do you mean when you say that someone is a "good preacher?"

Is this different than saying that someone is a "faithful preacher?"

If so, how? If not, why not?


----------



## J. Dean

Good preacher-preaches the Word of God, preaches it in light of proper hermeneutics, preaches a proper distinction between law and gospel yet preaches both, concentrates on a doctrinal rather than a practical understanding of the texts (not saying that there is no application whatsoever, but if you read the early Reformed works, application was almost always a footnote to doctrinal emphasis), and does so with passion yet not in such a way as to emotionally manipulate a congregation.


----------



## AThornquist

If I say that someone is a good preacher, I am referring to his gifting and abilities as a communicator. He may or may not be faithful. For example, I would say that Voddie Baucham (as a random example) is a good and faithful preacher, whereas T.D. Jakes is a good preacher but by no means a faithful man of God. There are dear men who are faithful preachers but put me to sleep, and I would be disinclined to call them good preachers.


----------



## Supersillymanable

It's interesting hearing what others think when they say good preacher... For me, I would never call a preacher "good", if they were not a skilled communicator, as well as faithful to the word... 

J. Dean, why would you like them to focus on doctrine and not practical application? I find I need both often. Though I would want it weighted more with Doctrine, as, if the underlying principles are faulty, the practise will be also...


----------



## Zach

Very rarely do I read anything Andrew writes and disagree; but, I think a Preacher cannot be labeled "good" without also being faithful. That doesn't mean he has to be in full agreement with the Westminster Standards for me to consider him good, but he should be a faithful Minister of the true gospel of Jesus Christ and preach repentance and faith in Him. John Piper is a good Preacher (John Piper is actually a great Preacher!) but T.D. Jakes is not because he isn't really a Preacher at all. The Arminian Pastor who first led me to take faith in Jesus seriously and walk with the Lord is a good Preacher, but someone who is communicating lies about Jesus is not.


----------



## Frosty

I agree with Zach. To me a good preacher is someone who faithfully and consistently opens up the Word of God to his listeners. Someone who is Christ-centered and applies solid hermeneutics. If someone teaches poor doctrine, I do not consider them a good preacher. That automatically disqualifies them in my mind.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Good... Good! 

Keep it coming!


----------



## hammondjones

When I say someone is a good preacher, I mean that their sermons are not merely Bible studies, though they may be theologically sound, but are exhortative.


----------



## Gforce9

This is interesting.....In the main Evangelical circles I came from, without a robust Harmatology, Soteriology, & Ecclesiology, all sorts of delivery tactics and schemes rule the day because, whether spoken or not, the Word preached superintended by the Holy Ghost is just not enough..... A good preacher is not the guy who yells the loudest!


----------



## Alan D. Strange

A good preacher holds forth Christ to the people, turning up their hearts to them in the light of the gospel, speaking from his own broken heart, and convincing them of Jesus as their only need and remedy for their sin. Such a preacher invites them to look away from all that they are and have and do and to look to Jesus and to Him alone. A good preacher recognizes that only the Spirit who gave the Word can illumine eyes to see it and move hearts to receive it and live it. 

A good preacher does not fail to turn up your heart to you (in the preaching of the law) but this is not his ultimate goal. Much of what goes by the name of "experimental" or "experiential" preaching has too much of this this as goal: to undeceive and cause you to question your good estate. This is never the ultimate goal of preaching but always and only to plead with men to trust Christ and repent of their sin. This is the case even in the most practical of sermons. 

On the other hand, the sermon is not a theological lecture. It contains teaching, to be sure, but is always more than teaching. Again, it contains the proper balance between the decrees of God and outworking of such in the redemption accomplished by Christ and applied by the Spirit. A good sermon should make us hunger and thirst for righteousness--like our mouths water in hearing about (or smelling) delicious food--and should mean that we are satisfied with nothing less than Christ, with feeding upon Him who is our Savior. 

A good sermon is something sometimes hard to describe in all of its wonder but you know it when you hear it, and are moved by it, to follow the Lord Jesus more closely. A good preacher is one who preaches thusly. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Edward

I'll go with the good/faithful distinction, with 'good' speaking to skills and 'faithful' speaking to content. A man can be quite faithful, but so unskilled in delivery that the message doesn't get across. It's hard to edify people who are asleep , or have their fingers in their ears to block out the screaming rant. 

A man who is both faithful and good is to be treasured. A man who is good but not faithful is quite dangerous. And a man who is faithful but not good should be mentored toward either skill improvement, or guided to a ministry where he can accomplish something.


----------



## jwithnell

1. Faithful in life _and_ in what he speaks
2. Faithful to the careful exegesis of God's word
3. Recognizes his total dependence on the work of the Holy Spirit in his own life and the heart and mind of his listener 
4. Has deep, pastoral concern dripping off of every phrase

Quite frankly, these things will trump expert oratory skills every time. I might enjoy a skillful turn of phrase or the ability to bring a quick laugh, but in the long term, these things will never be sustaining if the first four aren't in place.


----------



## SolaScriptura

This is great stuff, guys! Keep it coming.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

AThornquist said:


> If I say that someone is a good preacher, I am referring to his gifting and abilities as a communicator. He may or may not be faithful. For example, I would say that Voddie Baucham (as a random example) is a good and faithful preacher, whereas T.D. Jakes is a good preacher but by no means a faithful man of God. There are dear men who are faithful preachers but put me to sleep, and I would be disinclined to call them good preachers.



I think what you mean is that T.D. Jakes is a good speaker. He has excellent oratory skills and has the ability to hold the attention of an audience. That being said, he is not a good preacher because he teaches a false gospel. The first and primary calling of a preacher is to proclaim the whole truth of God's word. Any preacher who does this is a good preacher. If a preacher does this, and he is also an excellent speaker who can hold the attention of an audience, then he is a great preacher.


----------



## JohnGill

SolaScriptura said:


> I am curious to get the personal opinions of PBers on these questions:
> 
> What do you mean when you say that someone is a "good preacher?"
> 
> Is this different than saying that someone is a "faithful preacher?"
> 
> If so, how? If not, why not?



For me they are synonyms. I cannot divorce the two. A "good preacher", to me, is by definition a "faithful preacher". If he's unfaithful, then he is not good.

As to how I define the term, exegetical preaching over eisegesis, doctrine over 1-2-3-application, reason over emotion, no guilt manipulation attempts. Expository preaching vs other types. I believe, and have experienced, expository preaching can move one to tears, but I believe it is an effect of faithful preaching and the working of the Holy Ghost. This differs from the Charles Finney type preaching which uses guilt manipulation techniques. I guess the best example of what I mean would be the difference between Joel Beeke, Joe Morecraft, John Greer, Greg Bahnsen, Ken Gentry, Gregory Barkman, Jeff Massey, et al vs John R. Rice, Jack Hyles, Lester Roloff, Jack Schaap, et al.

I've heard good preacher's who, to me, were "boring" in their style, yet they kept my attention because of what they preached. Not sure if "boring" is the best descriptor.


----------



## Gforce9

Ben,
Not to side track , but was this fueled the preaching position you were offered? Those men and women need to hear God's word faithfully brought to them.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Gforce9 said:


> Ben,
> Not to side track , but was this fueled the preaching position you were offered?



No it wasn't fueled by that offer.

Next week the installation chaplain is doing a training session on how to preach "better," and he gave us a questionaire asking our opinion of what we think "good preaching" is, and I thought I'd get the opinion of others here.


----------



## he beholds

If I say "good preacher" I mean he is interesting, captivating, and faithful to the word and able to bring things to light that I couldn't get on my own. I don't make a distinction between good and faithful preachers, but I may say that someone is a good shepherd even if he isn't the best (ie, most talented) preacher.


----------



## a mere housewife

Alan D. Strange said:


> Such a preacher invites them to look away from all that they are and have and do and to look to Jesus and to Him alone.



This does seem to me like the most important thing in a preacher. What is a fairly worthless human being (no offense intended: we are all fairly worthless) supposed to be doing in that office, but lifting up Christ?


----------



## AThornquist

The truth is, I am often not consistent with my own definition given above. It invariably depends on the context, and I _never_ give the impression that I approve of a false teacher, regardless of how I might admire his communication abilities.


----------



## MW

Qualities of a good Preacher.
"A good preacher," said Luther, "should have these properties and virtues:
First, To preach orderly.
Secondly, He should have a ready wit.
Thirdly, He should be eloquent.
Fourthly, He should have a good voice.
Fifthly, A good remembrance.
Sixthly, He should know when to make an end.
Seventhly, He should be sure of his things.
Eighthly, He should venture and engage body and blood, wealth and honour, by the word.
Ninthly, He should suffer himself to be mocked and buffeted of every one."


----------



## gls3ms

Great answers men. I think Ben is getting what he wanted. The term "good preacher" obviously holds a different context with everyone, which I think is why the question was asked. You could take it a step further and ask if a good preacher and good pastor the same??? Can a man be a good preacher but not a good pastor. We all have precieved concepts of these terms based on our own understanding , which we are not to lean on. I have my own personal idea of what a "good preacher" is but ultimately, if I get real honest with myself I have to go through the bible for the most solid definition. But the question was not what the bible says is a "good preacher" but what do we mean when we say good preacher. So the answer should be how you personally precieve the term. This leaves room for many different answers which we have. 

For me personally I don't think of people like RC Sproll as preachers was much is I think of them as awsome teachers. Now Paul Washer is a different story. He in my use of the term is a good preacher. To me allot of teachers, and pastors are referred to as preachers. When I think of my own idea of preacher I think of a deeply convicting, sometimes loud, passionate, authoritative, presence, kind of guy that rightly handles the word. 

Again that is my own preception of the term not the hermanutical definition.


----------



## Edward

gls3ms said:


> ask if a good preacher and good pastor the same??



No, but I'm not going to name names on this one.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Now that many have been kind enough to provide _their_ personal opinion as to what they mean when they use the call someone a "good preacher," I'll go ahead and share _my_ personal opinion.

I appreciate that Matthew posted Luther's "criteria," because it adds a bit of credibility to my belief that when most people call someone a "good preacher" they are referring primarily to speaking ability, though some other considerations factor in as well. Of course, when we stop and think about it, we don't want to call someone a "good preacher" who is not also a faithful expositor. And I'm in agreement. But I do nonetheless believe that "good preaching" in large part refers to the various components of being a good speaker.

I employ terms like "accurate" or "faithful" to denote one's conformity to biblical and confessional teaching.

Since it was added as a subsequent question, I'll say that I believe that one can be a good preacher without being a good pastor. Likewise, one can be a good pastor even if he is not a very good preacher.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian

A good preacher is someone who first and foremost preaches the Word (2 Tim 4:2).

Too often I have encountered something that Kent Hughes calls 'dis-exposition' which amounts to reading a passage that is virtually ignored for the rest of the sermon as the preacher leaps straight to predetermined points of application. Hughes' article is worth checking out.

http://www.sbts.edu/media/publications/sbjt/sbjt_1999summer5.pdf


----------



## Caroline

I would say (as others here have said) that a good preacher is a man with good communication skills and a good knowledge of and ability to communicate and explain the Word. 'Not a good preacher' in my mind is anyone who misquotes the Bible or yells his whole sermon. Also on the 'not a good preacher' list is anyone who uses sermon time to brag about himself or to communicate his own pet peeves.


----------



## TexanRose

A good preacher is an evangelical preacher.


----------



## Romans922

A Good Preacher preaches "God's Word" with love, clarity, boldness, authority, zeal, faith, humility, and probably some other things. A Good Preacher does not preach "about God's Word".


----------



## Herald

A good book can be be tattered, wrinkled, dog eared, and marked up. It is the substance of the writing, and the effect it has on the reader, that makes it good. A good preacher may tattered in the sense that he recognizes his own sinfulness and is therefore not far removed from those he is preaching to. He is wrinkled in that he has the miles of experience, failure, and the grace of restoration in his own life. He is dog eared by the continual personal application of the Word of God. He is marked up - underlined and highlighted - by the Gospel. Christ so permeates his life that He binds all parts together. Lastly, the effect on the reader, the hearer, is to be presented with the Word of God that is able to move individuals towards repentance and action. The finished package is clearly a bruised and human instrument made able and effective by the Holy Spirit.


----------



## jwithnell

> "good preaching" in large part refers to the various components of being a good speaker.


 Jonathan Edwards appeared to address all of his sermons to the bell pull at the back of the church. Geerhardus Vos was said to be practically unintelligible. I look forward to hearing both men preach in the new earth!


----------



## py3ak

A full answer to the question requires determining the constituent elements of preaching. And for someone to be unreservedly characterized as a good preacher, he must be excellent in all those constituent elements, although it is probably rare to find someone who is equally outstanding in all areas. 
Obviously the content of preaching, the thing preached, is a major constituent element. No amount of excellence in other areas will make up for bad content (though it may be partial compensation for slim content); and excellence in this area can make other deficiencies to be overlooked or less noticed.
The manner of preaching, the actual delivery and sound of the message are also major influences. Since preaching involves speaking, there are mechanical questions of voice and volume and articulation; since it involves presenting content there are questions of holding attention and organization of auditory material. If people can't hear or can't follow the content being presented, it's unlikely they'll immediately leap to the conclusion that a good preacher has been among them. But these questions allow for a certain flexibility, as there are styles of speaking that are highly valued in one culture and earn disdain in another.
The context of preaching also enters into it: the demeanor of the preacher, if his actions undercut the force of his message, things of that nature. It's probably logically distinguishable from the actual quality of preaching, but in practice it's bound to color people's estimation.
You have also the calling and character of the preacher to consider. A clear calling and a noble character may well cause defects in other areas to be tolerated for a long time; but I think without good content and amenable delivery, it will still be difficult for people to be really enthusiastic about the preaching.

Of course our own ignorant prejudices, idiosyncratic preferences, and irrelevant partialities may make it difficult to give an accurate estimation of good preaching in reference to particular persons; so ultimately the safest ground is probably to say that a good preacher is one who has built with gold, silver, and precious stones upon the foundation of Christ.

But what I mean when I say that someone is a good preacher, is that he is pleasant to listen to in the process of saying true and interesting things on a cohesive topic, while showing their derivation from Scripture.


----------



## Peairtach

What is a good or faithful hearer? 

A Q for another thread.


----------



## SolaScriptura

py3ak said:


> But *what I mean when I say that someone is a good preacher, is that he is pleasant to listen to in the process of saying true and interesting things on a cohesive topic, while showing their derivation from Scripture.*



I think that is a very good summary.


----------



## DeaconZ

Hi, first post here. In my humble opinion, a "good" preacher is one who knows the text, prays over it and the hearers consistently and passionately, is faithful and hard-working in exegesis (this should be evident in his delivery), has a decent delivery (but doesn't have to be a rhetorician) , relies on the Holy Spirit for conviction of the hearer, and preaches the centrality of Christ in all things. He should always bring the light of the Gospel to bear on any passage he preaches from. He does not sugar coat or downplay the exceeding evil of sin, but also doesn't brow beat the hearer with moralism and guilt. He let's the Word and the Spirit send the hearer to their knees in brokenness and conviction, and lifts them up with the Gospel. He also preaches the Gospel to himself daily.


----------



## J. Dean

Supersillymanable said:


> J. Dean, why would you like them to focus on doctrine and not practical application? I find I need both often. Though I would want it weighted more with Doctrine, as, if the underlying principles are faulty, the practise will be also...


Sorry I took so long to respond, Lawrence. In part, it's because, when doctrine is clearly presented, application isn't that hard to deduce as a result. I'm not saying to ignore application, but again the great pastors-Luther, Calvin, etc.-were far more concerned with laying down doctrinal framework first. Application was brought up, but more often than not it consists of the "icing on the cake" so to speak. 

When we focus on application over doctrine, we're putting the cart before the horse. It's easy to preach, for example, that one ought to be obedient; even cults can preach good works (Mormonism, for instance). It is a far different thing to preach WHY we are obedient, and do so correctly without confusing law and gospel.


----------



## Randy in Tulsa

He regularly reads from and preaches the law and gospel. He preaches plainly what we are to believe about God (and us) and what God requires of us. He preaches that we are justified by grace alone through faith alone in Christ alone. He preaches that, having regenerated us by his Spirit, Christ's Spirit continues to work in us to subdue and enable our will to do what God, in his word, requires. He exhorts and warns us to work out our salvation in the fear of God. He reminds us that God is sovereign, and that his providence extends to all creatures, but in a very special way God directs it to the care and good of his church. He believes with all that is within him what he preaches, and he leads by life example. He knows, understands and teaches the covenants, the confession and the catechisms. These are a few of the things I have seen in our new pastor at Providence OPC in Tulsa, for whom I am very thankful.


----------



## Pergamum

Preaching is, in part, communication. Therefore, to some degree, bad communication makes bad preaching.

Preaching is also explanation of truth. Therefore, if falsehoods are preached, then it is not good preaching.


----------



## Jack K

Clear and lively communication just makes one a good teacher. It takes _compelling_ communication to be a good preacher.

A "good preacher" must speak in a way that ends up reaching my heart and affecting my life. For this to happen regularly requires, at minimum: (1) good speaking ability, (2) godly content and (3) the Spirit's anointing on his messages.


----------



## OPC'n

My pastor is both a good and faithful pastor! He never reads notes the truth of Scripture just flows out of him with a joy that shows in his speech and eyes!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

It is very interesting to hear all of these perspectives. It has caused me to contemplate what I actually mean when I say someone is a good preacher. Thanks.

I don't know much about the technicalities of Speaking, Preaching, homiletics or hermeneutics. However I have often spoken of certain men as good preachers and when I have said a man is a good preacher, what I have meant is God consistently blesses this man to use the word to point me to Christ.


----------



## Beau Michel

A good preacher is one who proclaims Christ and Him crucified,whether his text is from the Old or New Testament.He also is able to make application of the Scriptures to every area of life.


----------

